# Has anybody ever used Chariot



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just came up with a used chariot, has room for 4 head...Just wondering if anybody has used this device for working your goats and if so what were the outcomes, does it actually help to build muscle, any info is greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Something like this? 
If so, my neighbor built one for us, and we loved it! 
It was great at building up the muscle in their rump and loin! We had a doe that placed in the lower teen's at one show, after 2 months of using the chariot 3 times a week, she placed 3rd at the next!


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes its exactly like that...im glad to hear it works, cant wait to start using it!


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We just bought a used one last month. kids just got their goats last weekend for our fair in October. Goats were born in January and February and weigh 66 and 75. How often do we use it? How long per session? They have their first progress show June 27.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

We use one and love it. Don't rely on just the chariot for exercise you also need to do additional exercise to get you wether/does in the best shape.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Which other exercises do you recommend other than walking


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

You need to work out the entire body and with a chariot it is only working so many muscles groups. I recommend short intense running sessions but not at the same time as chariot use. We do ours at a different time of the day. Don't get me wrong you also need to train the wether to walk with his head held high and right bedside you. Practice setting him up and let him get comfortable with you touching his legs and back when he is set up. 
You can have a great looking wether but if he acts up and you can't show him off it defeats the purpose. Best of luck!!


----------

